# HELP!! Gas-x overdose??



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

My mini Sirius seemed like he had some gas, and his belly felt a bit hard and round so I was trying to give him Gas-x, 125 mg, but I gave him the whole softgel.

It's tiny, but I don't know if it's too much for him, what should I do?? He weighs around 15 lbs.

Please help me!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there a 24 hour E-Vet you can call to ask?


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its not free, at least I don't think so, but I found this number ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center (888) 426-4435 Says a 65 dollar consultant fee may be applied. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

There isn't any. The vet I got to has an emergency phone, but he's not answering. Actually it's rare when they answer in an emergency.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

here this one too 800-213-6680. Pet Poison Helpline.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

But I'm not in the US! I'm in Mexico.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have HomeAgain membership? 24 Hour Pet Emergency Hotline | HomeAgain Pet Recovery Services


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh sorry, didn't know that you couldn't call.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

ok, turns out I could call. I just had to change the number from 1-800 to 001-880.

The person says it's not major, and that I shouldn't worry if he ate just one. That maybe if he had taken 10 or 20 pills or softgels, then it should be a reason for concern.

They did charge me, but at least now I know he's going to be fine!

Thank you so much for your help and support! And a big THANK YOU, apriljean for the phone number!! I'll keep it handy!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

And the little guy is as if nothing happened, after a while his belly was better and he did just fine.

Thank you all! I just panicked the second I was told they thought it was way too much for him. And he had just eaten the little softgel when I dropped it trying to cut it open. He probably thought it was a "treat", like the salmon oil or the CoQ10, lol.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad he's OK!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> I'm glad he's OK!!


Thank you!


----------

